# NYC Sept 7th Herf Anyone??



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone want to get together @ Merchants for a few drinks and Cigars Friday Sept 7th? 
I know this is a week before NYC 4.0 but I'm Itching for a Herf  
Doug/Dux :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dux said:


> Anyone want to get together @ Merchants for a few drinks and Cigars Friday Sept 7th?
> I know this is a week before NYC 4.0 but I'm Itching for a Herf
> Doug/Dux :tu


What time ill guy and I know Seth aka 
golfman would be down so that would make three of us.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> What time ill guy and I know Seth aka
> golfman would be down so that would make three of us.


I get out of work around 6pm / So I can be @ Merchants by 6:30ish


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sounds good let me pitch it to Seth he said he wanted to herf so I guess we have a Minnie going.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Sounds good let me pitch it to Seth he said he wanted to herf so I guess we have a Minnie going.


Works for me!! maybe some others will Jump in and meet up


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

we shall see to me everyone else has been MIA with the exception of patrick


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Put me down for a definite maybe. I won't be available for the NYC#4, so I'll try to get out for this one.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> we shall see to me everyone else has been MIA with the exception of patrick


3 man Herfs can be fun :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Put me down for a definite maybe. I won't be available for the NYC#4, so I'll try to get out for this one.


Sweet :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

4 man herfs are better.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

hova45 said:


> we shall see to me everyone else has been MIA with the exception of patrick


2 Fridays in a row will be tough for me. I'll have to pass on this one, but I'll definately try to make the one on the 14th! (depending on work)


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> 2 Fridays in a row will be tough for me. I'll have to pass on this one, but I'll definately try to make the one on the 14th! (depending on work)


No worries, we will catch you on the 14th :ss


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

I am totally down Doug, Oh and thanks for everything your doing for me in terms of my job hunt I appreciate it! :tu

Look forward to the Friday herfin!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Ill try to make it.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Ill try to make it.


Andre I am retarded I should have called you to let you know, but definetly try as you know school will only be getting a lot harder by next week.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Andre I am retarded I should have called you to let you know, but definetly try as you know school will only be getting a lot harder by next week.


No worries bro!

Looks like I should be able to make it so long as the herf gets going early (I have my first class of the semester 9 AM Saturday morning)...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> No worries bro!
> 
> Looks like I should be able to make it so long as the herf gets going early (I have my first class of the semester 9 AM Saturday morning)...


I go Mon-thur 6-830


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> No worries bro!
> 
> Looks like I should be able to make it so long as the herf gets going early (I have my first class of the semester 9 AM Saturday morning)...


Place opens @ 6pm :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks like im getting out @ 5pm on Friday so I should arrive around 5:45pm


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dux said:


> Looks like im getting out @ 5pm on Friday so I should arrive around 5:45pm


alright sounds good it gives me some time to stop at the b&m and see if they got anything new.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Bump for tomorrow :tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Dux said:


> Bump for tomorrow :tu


Ill definitely be there tomorrow! Probably get there around 6 PM!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Same here I will see you tomorrow


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

I will be at merchants at around 6ish :tu tomorrow


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn... I should go.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Damn... I should go.


yes...

yes you should :ss


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

me and the missus will see what we can do to make it.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

bmagin320 said:


> me and the missus will see what we can do to make it.


Eh crap I didnt bring any Casa Toranos :tg


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Damn... I should go.


Cigar bar is under new management lets hope they dont proof ya :hn


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

OK, tonights the night! Can't wait... 

I am wearing a bright red t-shirt, jeans, and have a green messenger bag. 

See you all later...

FWIW, last time I went to Merchants I was carded :hn


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

i'll be wearing leather biker chaps with purple/black zebra striped thong bikini underwear - and NOTHING ELSE!!! oh, and fuzzy purple boa. 
oh....wait....is this the club stogie site? uh, never mind, uh - thought i was on another favorite website. ooooops


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

bmagin320 said:


> i'll be wearing leather biker chaps with purple/black zebra striped thong bikini underwear - and NOTHING ELSE!!! oh, and fuzzy purple boa.
> oh....wait....is this the club stogie site? uh, never mind, uh - thought i was on another favorite website. ooooops


:r :r:r


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> OK, tonights the night! Can't wait...
> 
> I am wearing a bright red t-shirt, jeans, and have a green messenger bag.
> 
> ...


I think the earlier you get there the better / If you arrive when the bar opens they dont card..

For all the new folks... This is what I look like










Scary I know!!!!

Doug/Dux


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Dux said:


> I think the earlier you get there the better / If you arrive when the bar opens they dont card..
> 
> For all the new folks... This is what I look like
> 
> ...


He's much much sexier in person!!  :r


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I dont know what I am wearing yet I just got back from the gym:chk:chk


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> He's much much sexier in person!!  :r


Only when I bring the cooler!!!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Dux said:


> I think the earlier you get there the better / If you arrive when the bar opens they dont card..


Well, I'm over 21 so I don't have to worry. I mentioned I was carded earlier in the thread in order to remind everyone to bring some sort of ID w/ them...


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm exceedingly envious I can't come down for this.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

hahaha all of you just crack me up that is great. I will have a blue polo shirt on and a beige map bag.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> hahaha all of you just crack me up that is great. I will have a blue polo shirt on and a beige map bag.


Map Bag incase you get lost? 
I think they sell pocket sized maps of the city these days :chk


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

what you didnt know I am an apprentice of Indiana Jones


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Almost time to head out :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Great Herf Fellas :tu Hope everyone made it home safe 

Doug/Dux


----------



## Coyote7 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dux said:


> Great Herf Fellas :tu Hope everyone made it home safe
> 
> Doug/Dux


Had a great time at my first herf...thanks for the Fuente and the Padron!! and Hova...the 64!! Nice. Great meeting everyone:ss


----------

